# A little insite please



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've found myself in a very interesting, but positive situation. I have two good friends who have asked me to take care of their pits for them for two different reasons. Both are in excellent shape and health, but my wife say right now, we can only manage one, which i would have to agree. 

My great friend Howard is adopting a baby, and because of the medias bad rep on apbts, the agency doesn't allow the breed to be in the house. He has a Camelot/RE pitty that he saved from a BYB when she was 4 months; now she 3. She spayed, house, and crate trained.

Then there's my good friend Gab, who lost his family to a drunk driver, is moving back home to Atlanta to be with his mother, who haves a 10 month old Boudreaux girl. Since the apartment he's moving into doesn't allow dog at all, he asked me to be the caretaker. She's not spayed, house or crate trained, and VERY ACTIVE, since she is an outside dog. He wants me to do all of those things, since I will have her in the house if I decided to take her. 

I've house sat for both of them many times before. My babies love them both, and they love my babies. I'm not to up on either bloodlines, so can anyone give me a little guidance to help with this decision?

Thank you


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Boudreaux is a gamebred dog. That would be my worry for you in trying to handle so many. by the way, I'm answering this from Grand Cayman Island!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> Boudreaux is a gamebred dog. That would be my worry for you in trying to handle so many. by the way, I'm answering this from Grand Cayman Island!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!


i believe the op stated the reason his friend is rehoming is due to his friends mother having a Boudreaux not the OP, he is just inquiring which would be better suited to his household

i would take the 1ist one already fixed and seems more layed back but that is just me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Beedeezy10 said:


> I've found myself in a very interesting, but positive situation. I have two good friends who have asked me to take care of their pits for them for two different reasons. Both are in excellent shape and health, but my wife say right now, we can only manage one, which i would have to agree.
> 
> My great friend Howard is adopting a baby, and because of the medias bad rep on apbts, the agency doesn't allow the breed to be in the house. He has a Camelot/RE pitty that he saved from a BYB when she was 4 months; now she 3. She spayed, house, and crate trained.
> 
> ...


I'd take the boudreaux dog for keeps, and baby sit the RE dog for the visitation sessions until the adoption process has been completed... that's just me though.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'd take the Boudreaux dog for keeps, and baby sit the RE dog for the visitation sessions until the adoption process has been completed... that's just me though.


You know I never thought about that. Can you give me some info on game bred pits?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

game bred dogs are high prey drive bred animals.
yet they seem to not give A care to cats and kids.many of the top lines were bred down from human agression.we put down biters.
thats not a hard fast rule.yet their are very few allowances made in this regard.if I broke into your house or punched someone in your family and got bit.thats one thing.
A wandering loose pit that attacks and bites,randomly.unprovoked,or unecessary reaction.
theirs so much thats been previously debated about HA and game dogs as pets.
do A search,on the site for these threads.someone else can guide you better.
and theirs one running now in the General Discussion presently,about an english/pit cross biting a board member.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Beedeezy10 said:


> You know I never thought about that. Can you give me some info on game bred pits?


Well, a game bred dog will be a lot of dog to handle once they mature. If this is your first time bulldog then i would have to say to keep the RE dog to be honest. Game Bred dogs are not for everyone, but it is very possible when you're dedicated to learning super fast on the "what not to dos". There is a BUNCH of good info on this site, cruise around and search. Good luck to you and post pictures up soon!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Without knowing more about your home situation its very hard to determine. Do you have plenty of room for them to be able to be outside to run and play? How long have you had APBTs? Are you equiped to deal with DA?

Either one of these dogs could show DA, so that isn't an issue with one more than the other. One is already house/crate training sooo that should automatically be the first choice, since you apparently have kids. Now if you had a nice yard to let the other one out to run and play then it wouldn't be an issue for that one either. Unless you are willing to crate and route I wouldn't consider getting both.

It comes down to what you are willing to work with.. An already trained dog, or one that you are going to train. And a side note, not every dog is happy to be an inside dog.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, a game bred dog will be a lot of dog to handle once they mature. If this is your first time bulldog then i would have to say to keep the RE dog to be honest. Game Bred dogs are not for everyone, but it is very possible when you're dedicated to learning super fast on the "what not to dos". There is a BUNCH of good info on this site, cruise around and search. Good luck to you and post pictures up soon!


Actually not every gamebred dog is hard to handle. It depends on the individual dog. I have owned/raised/bred game dogs for 15 years, they come in all shapes, sizes, and energy levels. I have quite a few calm game bred dogs


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

LadyRampage said:


> Actually not every gamebred dog is hard to handle. It depends on the individual dog. I have owned/raised/bred game dogs for 15 years, they come in all shapes, sizes, and energy levels. I have quite a few calm game bred dogs


so true,we had a few dogs that wouldn't show anything until the wash,or when they went into the box.
we even had one who would sit down until you faced him into the opponent.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

william williamson said:


> so true,we had a few dogs that wouldn't show anything until the wash,or when they went into the box.
> we even had one who would sit down until you faced him into the opponent.


uhhh sooo not what I was talking about. I'm talking about at home, and in the show ring (ADBA confirmation)..lol Now if they get crowded by another dog then they might fire off... and they don't back down if challenged but at my house we don't let adults run free together.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

LadyRampage said:


> Actually not every gamebred dog is hard to handle. It depends on the individual dog. I have owned/raised/bred game dogs for 15 years, they come in all shapes, sizes, and energy levels. I have quite a few calm game bred dogs





LadyRampage said:


> uhhh sooo not what I was talking about. I'm talking about at home, and in the show ring (ADBA confirmation)..lol Now if they get crowded by another dog then they might fire off... and they don't back down if challenged but at my house we don't let adults run free together.


sorry,I just must have read into it that you have actual game dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

william williamson said:


> sorry,I just must have read into it that you have actual game dogs.


I have game bred LINES, my dogs are all just show mutts!! No offense taken..lmao


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanx for all the responses. After doing a little research, and hearing a few comments, we decided to go with the Camelot/RE. Right now it seems more logical. I really do appreciate all the great advice. I'm suppose to be receiving her today, so expect pix soon.


----------

